# Alchimi/Kräuterkunde



## BattleKa (4. November 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es irgendwelche spezialisierungen für die Berufe Keäuterkunde (schätz ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Alchimi?
wenn ja was bringen die ?
mfg


----------



## Roran (4. November 2006)

BattleKa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es irgendwelche spezialisierungen für die Berufe Keäuterkunde (schätz ich nicht
> 
> 
> ...


Nein gib es nicht,
was die bringen ?

Bei entsprechenden Rezpten die du kannst,
massig Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja mal im AH schauen, was du für die Tränke zahlen mußt da.


----------



## White Jen (16. November 2006)

Ab der Erweiterrung kann man sich als Alchimist spezialisieren. Tränke,Elixiere und Transmutationen.Was du nimmst,bleibt natürlich dir überlassen=)
 Aber was Kräuterkunde angeht,bestimmt nicht,das das ein sammelberuf ist,und man sich da nicht spezialisieren kann.


----------

